# transfert tv ipad 2 /hdmi



## noons64 (2 Août 2015)

bonjour a tous, 

je vous explique mon probleme. 

je viens d'acheter un cable hdmi-30pins afin de pouvoir avoir le contenu sur une television. je possede l'ipad 2 et cela fonctionne à merveille avec par exemple l'application my canal. cependant des que je le fais avec l'applicattion bein sport, un message d'erreur survient au moment de lancer la video. 
sur la tv, j'ai l'image de bein sport. sur l'ipad, j'ai le menu de bein sport. une fois le message d'erreur survenu, j'essaie par exemple de lancer un replay. l'image ne bouge pas d'un fond d'ecran bleu avec affiché bein sport sur la tv mais sur l'ipad la video tourne bien. par contre, le son sort bien de la tv. 

quelqu'un aurait une explication à ce probleme ? 

cordialement


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2015)

Changer de chaîne. Le sport c'est dangereux pour la santé. 

Sérieusement, ça sent une restriction ou une mauvaise programmation de l'application.


----------



## noons64 (2 Août 2015)

ok

je vais tenter de leur demander directement.

merci de ta reponse


----------

